# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Can you attain Lucidity when not tired?

## LSDgarfield

Hello dear Forum Members...


I slept the whole day today and im not very tired now... a bit maybe..


I feel my brain being very active at the moment, my thoughts race through my head, its a nice flow of imagination...

My question is, can i do a wild in a wake state of mind..? Or even better as when im tired?
i think it should be possible to let the body sleep at any time...

----------


## Puffin

It can be difficult to WILD if your mind isn't relaxed; a racing mind can also make it harder to relax your body. Let your thoughts just come and go freely, and keep the lights off for a few minutes before the WILD attempt - it might help you relax a bit, and get into a more sleep-like state of mind. The objective of WILD is to fall asleep while staying on the line between consciousness and unconsciousness, which won't often happen when your mind is very 'active'.  :smiley: 

I moved this to the WILD subforum, too!

----------


## rynkrt3

Can you fall asleep with ease?  If not then don't even bother trying a WILD.

----------


## LSDgarfield

Okay, thanks. Will try. 
@Rynkrt
I fall asleep very easily, and i did 4 sleep paralysis in a row at my first attemt for lucid dreaming. Well cant get into SP for a while now, because i never have time to wake up an hour before usually waking up. (School)
From tomorrow on i have summer holidays for 4 weeks, ill have time to remember my dreams at morning and write them down... also i have time to do WBTB's.

----------


## SuddenGun007

Some of my best WILD attempts have been done in school! I find that I prefer my mind to be stimulated with imagination (EX. Reading a book, playing a chess game), before attempting a WILD, the one condition for me is, my body must be tired not necessarily my mind though! It makes it easier to remain still when laying down.

----------

